# SEO



## rhoang57 (Mar 26, 2006)

Ooopss, i posted this same message in another forum, but this seems to be the place I should have posted it. In terms of search engine optimization, what are some effective ways to make sure your site is searchable by the major search engines?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Hi Robert, check out the thread with a similar title a couple topics down in this forum: 
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showpost.php?p=15443&postcount=2

That should give you a good starting point with making your site search engine friendly. If you have more questions after that, feel free to post them


----------



## rhoang57 (Mar 26, 2006)

Thanks Rodney,

Sorry, I always do this (post a topic that has already been going for a while)... Your site is very helpful. Thanks for everything.


----------

